# My New R34GTR 2.8



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi there boys n girls,

I thinks its about time i introduce my R34 GTR which i bought in the beginning of 2009.
Had a lot of work with the car. It was not in the best shape, engine and body.

After a lot of work, new parts, and thousands, thousands spend 

When I bought the GTR it was a non runner, cracked head. After a long chat with Mark at MGT of what to do and 
what i wanted to gain from this is the out come. GOT TO SAY MARK AND GARTH YOU GUYZ ARE LEGENDS!!!

Anyway a list of mods and first few pictures 






The spec is;

*ENGINE;*

Nismo RRR GT500 block
6 Liners fitted 
DK 2.8 billet crankshaft
Carrillo H section con rods
Cosworth 2.8 forged pistons 86.5mm
Carrillo H section con rods
Carr rod bolts
ACl race bearings, Mains and conrod
Step 2 camshafts with adj cam pullies
N1 Oil pump
NGK iridium Spark plugs 8's
Splitfire coil pack ignition
Greddy kevlar timing belt
Cosworth metal head gasket 1.8mm
Abbey fuel rail, regulator 
Sard injectors
Fully reconditioned cylinder head
Nismo thermostat
HKS Kansai strut brace
Tomei Fuel pump 

*Turbocharger & Induction*

KOYO Radiator
Greddy BIG 3 layer intercooler/Greddy hard pipe kit
HKS GT2530 with HKS actuators
HKS exhaust manifolds, Tomei turbo elbows
HKS downpipes 
HKS Hyper silent exhaust system
TRUST Greddy Suction kit 
HKS Fcon pro ECU
Greddy Type R competition BOV
Aftermarket oil cooler system


*Drivetrain;*

HKS Twin Plate Clutch
Lightened HKS Flywheel
6 Speed Getrag box
LSD and Attesa pro system
HIcas Trust lock out kit

*Interior;*

Nismo speedo
NISMO MFD II 
HKS Boost controller
Greddy turbo timer



*Suspension, wheels, brakes*

Cusco Master Cylinder Stopper
ARC roll bar kit
Stop tech rear 280/ front 355 Brake Kit 
Nismo front circuit links
Nismo tension Rods
Nismo R-Tune fully adjustable coilover suspension
Nismo brake ducts
18’ Do-Luck Double Six wheels 10jx18 ET +22 in champagne gold
Falken tyres 275/35/18 

*Exterior;*

Top secret Bonnet
Nismo Z Tune wings
Nismo R Tune bumper
Nismo side skirts/ spats (TO BE FITTED)
Nismo style front spoiler
Nismo LEDS
Ganador Carbon Mirrors


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

2 set's of jump leads :chuckle: - you need to give it to me to drive around for you bro lol

looking good though!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

You beauty!!!!! 

Can wait to get my mits on this bad boy! Looks the dogs danglies fella!
Lovely looking car.

bob


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Looks great! Needs clear or smoked indicators though!


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

nice car good spec.

couple of comments, it would benefit from an uprated damper pulley if you plan on revving it, also I think you may find you could overpower that HKS twin plate if you turn the boost up...

Look forward to seing it at a meet. well done for getting it back on the road!


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

emil, i dont drive if to often and the battery goes dead. bought one havnt had time to swap. Weather hasnt been to good


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

@tonigmr2 im looking for smoked indicators there still a few more things 
i want to do yet.

Bob the car is coming you r way soon to get the under body done.

@bue34 thanks m8. i did think of th clutch but im keep it on while i run the engine in.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

You run it in yet mate? 

:thumbsup:


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

mattysupra said:


> You run it in yet mate?
> 
> :thumbsup:


matty your going to laff at me iv only done about 100miles since i collected it
when you was there

The weather hsnt been to got to take it out


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Very Nice, good to see another black 34... But i hope you install some wheel arch liners before the autumn/winter months come in :nervous:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> Very Nice, good to see another black 34... But i hope you install some wheel arch liners before the autumn/winter months come in :nervous:



I dought very much he will be driving it in the winter. He don't drive it in the summer LOL.


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> Very Nice, good to see another black 34... But i hope you install some wheel arch liners before the autumn/winter months come in :nervous:


iv got them need fitting too lazy


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

matty cant afford the fuel on it. lol


----------



## SAMI (Jul 21, 2009)

cool car looks awesome!!!:smokin:


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Gotta be the toughest engine block ever - RRR with liners!!!!!

Lovely 34, great spec!


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

thanks for the comments guys


----------



## Skyline_500R (Sep 23, 2004)

Wow, one of the cleanest and a great spec. Tell if you are going on the dyno and the results then please


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

800 miles to go before i do but got a few more
plans for it.

will keep you updated buddy


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

That is nice!!


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

thanks guys for positive comments


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Awesome machine! RRR with liners is just GTR porn! I can appreciate the amount of work that has gone into it! Brakes are especially awesome. Any reason why you didint go with larger rear brakes than you have? I only ask because I have stoptechs as well. The only thing I truly dislike and you're not the only guilty one for this, is those STUPID gtr badges that 34 owners seem to put on the front grill. What's wrong with the proper one?


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A superb looking 34 with a great spec:thumbsup:


Terje.


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

looking goood man!


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

willrobdon said:


> Awesome machine! RRR with liners is just GTR porn! I can appreciate the amount of work that has gone into it! Brakes are especially awesome. Any reason why you didint go with larger rear brakes than you have? I only ask because I have stoptechs as well. The only thing I truly dislike and you're not the only guilty one for this, is those STUPID gtr badges that 34 owners seem to put on the front grill. What's wrong with the proper one?


the brakes come as they were. for the badge when i bought the bumper it was with it, i prefer the standard one just waiting for a cheap one to come along


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Bah, I like those badges! I've even got one for mine!:thumbsup:
Looks brilliant chap, the whole car!


----------



## familycar (May 24, 2011)

very nice! need some pics with the trunk and hood closed


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

nazams said:


> the brakes come as they were. for the badge when i bought the bumper it was with it, i prefer the standard one just waiting for a cheap one to come along


Yes! Good man. I love the rest of the car, it looks superb. Having looked again at the pictures are you sure the rears aren't 332mm? I'm putting mine tothe test tomorrow.


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

to be honest i havnt seen the rear of what size they are but they both look the same but when i bought that was what i was told.


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

Yet another stunning skyline by MGT


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

dave_gtr said:


> Yet another stunning skyline by MGT


yep


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

nice car and good spec.

You from leeds or brum?

Its just that l've seen your car around brum near body repair/ M.O.T station.


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

nozza1 said:


> nice car and good spec.
> 
> You from leeds or brum?
> 
> Its just that l've seen your car around brum near body repair/ M.O.T station.


im from leeds, but thats my familys garage,

i do be up and down brum so you will see me


----------



## hksboost (Dec 17, 2010)

very nice and good spec.


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

hksboost said:


> very nice and good spec.


thanks matey


----------



## moddingdog (Mar 31, 2008)

Gets my vote, must be the lowest mileage R34 around, if you drive it that infrequently.


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

Looking great, nice job mate.


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Just love the aggressive look ...car looks like it's saying "yeah, what you looking at" lol


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

i just love the front end of these as standard they look aggressive. 

cheers mate


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Awsome looking V-Spec II!


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

.::TopSky::. said:


> Awsome looking V-Spec II!


its not a v spec II i don't think


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

nazams said:


> its not a v spec II i don't think


Just noticed.


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

got my nismo skirts and spat on ill post some pic up soon


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

My dyno graph on


----------



## Skyline_500R (Sep 23, 2004)

Hi Nazams, very nice result.
Is there also a sheet of the boost kicking in? very interested in that sheet when there is full boost!


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Skyline_500R said:


> Hi Nazams, very nice result.
> Is there also a sheet of the boost kicking in? very interested in that sheet when there is full boost!


Hi mate not to sure mate about boost mark could answer that
lol I just got the sheet hahah. 

Mark were are you


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Nice ride! Good result.
WHy did you put liners in the RRR block?


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Piggaz said:


> Nice ride! Good result.
> WHy did you put liners in the RRR block?



No idea mate!!! 

I'll ask mark and I'll let you no. Lol


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Very nice Bud !!!


----------



## joe200 (Mar 6, 2010)

lovely motor mate. congrats


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks for nice comments.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

just a suggestion; wouldn't the naked carbon bonnet look nicer on it?

I can visualise it will blend in nicely.

stunnig car there mate. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

awesome car mate...


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks for comments guys. 

Just need to get rid of the Vxr and get the under body 
restoration back to bling bling lol


----------



## midship (Feb 7, 2006)

Wheels and bonnet don't work for me, sorry...


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

midship said:


> Wheels and bonnet don't work for me, sorry...


Everyone have there own choice. 

I'm not fan of te bonnet my self changing to 
the NISMO one. 

The wheels are staying lol if I EVER DO 
change the wheels they will be replaced by
Z-TUbe ones


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

How can you not like double sixes!!!


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

I do like the wheels took me 3years to find them and get
a set 

Double six and the NISMO z tune wheel are my 
favourite wheels.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

nazams said:


> I do like the wheels took me 3years to find them and get
> a set
> 
> Double six and the NISMO z tune wheel are my
> favourite wheels.


Nismo have discontinued the LM wheel completely now so willonly find used at best.

they have also only done a limited set of 100 sets i think (maybe 200) of the nismo z tune wheels

we got a set for another customer on here (as yet unfitted until his project complete) but i dont think yourl find the wheels.

id sell the do lucks imo


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

How much are the NISMO wheels Matty?

If I get a good offer for the do luck wheels I'll 
have the NISMO ones any day


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

nazams said:


> How much are the NISMO wheels Matty?
> 
> If I get a good offer for the do luck wheels I'll
> have the NISMO ones any day


you cant buy nismo wheels now new.

they stopped the LM series about 6months ago.

the z tune wheels were a limited run, we sold a few sets (was a post on here)

No nismo wheels are available


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Hmmm ok 

Do keep me in mind for a set


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

nazams said:


> Hmmm ok
> 
> Do keep me in mind for a set


adam they dont sell them any more.


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Right people iv taken some more decent nice 
picture of my thought I should with the skyline owners hope you like em

There has been a lot that's happend since last update
I'll keep updates as I have some free time now


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Got rid of the TS bonnet I wasn't a big fan 
of it. 

Fit a nismo one and it looks so much better


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Here are night photography that a friend of a friend did 
for me and other cars from vxronline


----------



## Umar (Jul 5, 2005)

Nice


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

Gorgeous car


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Some nice pictures! Thanks for sharing..


----------



## DUTCHD (Oct 27, 2010)

wow this is nice man!!  

Rtune bumper is that right?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Looking good!


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Some awesome shots there dude, very impressed


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Thank you guys.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Looks good:thumbsup:


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

Beautiful :thumbsup:


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks dude. 

Can someone photoshop the wheels 
Gloss Black pls


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Very Nice!


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Looks like all that blood sweat and tears has paid off!

Nice one


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Faz Choudhury said:


> Looks like all that blood sweat and tears has paid off!
> 
> Nice one


Too right bro


----------

